# Best dry dog food?



## CranberryGSD

What dogfood brands do you recommend?

Currently, I'm feeding Diamond, maintence. My aunt is a vet and she said to use this. However I want what's best for my dogs. 

Also, is raw food better then the #1 dry food?


----------



## voodoolamb

Yes. Raw food is better.

Interestingly enough what IMHO is the #1 dry food currently on the market, is actually a raw diet! It's not an extruded kibble, it's actually an air dried "jerky".

Ziwipeak

It's made from *100% grass fed *new zealand meats. Has an incredible track record for safety and testing. And all ingredients are sourced from New Zealand, Australia, North America or Europe. 

Good meat based diet: 

Lamb, Lamb Heart*, Lamb Liver*, Lamb Tripe*, Lamb Kidney*, Lamb Lung*, Lamb Bone, New Zealand Green Mussel, Inulin from Chicory, Dried Kelp, Sea Salt, Parsley, Minerals (Potassium Bicarbonate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Selenium Yeast, Manganese Amino Acid Complex), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B1 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid). Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols. *Depending on seasonal availability will be temporarily substituted with sheep.

It costs about $170 a month for an adult GSD to be fed ziwi alone. It's a bit cheaper then many commercial frozen raws, and the meat is higher quality (GRASS FED!!!).


----------



## Pawsed

I'm sorry, but I don't see how you can feed this food for the price you stated. My adult dogs would need around 12 ounces each of this food per day, according to the package feeding instructions. Even buying an 8.8 pound bag would mean that there would be 70.4, 2-ounce scoops per bag, or less than 6 days worth of food for only one of my dogs. At that rate it would cost me well over $500 per month per dog. I must be missing something here.

Am I looking at the wrong thing? I checked on Chewy and found Ziwi Peak Air-Dried food and the price I'm using above is for the beef. The lamb actually seems a bit less, $99 with auto-ship as opposed to $111 for the beef. But still nothing like $170 per month.

To the OP, if you go to DogFoodAdvisor.com you can find a list of their top rated dog foods.


----------



## camperbc

Iams "Proactive Health for Puppy - Large Breed". Many vets are raving about this food, and it is priced reasonably too. Our new pup's litter has been on this for a couple weeks now, mixed with a little water to soften it up some. They love the stuff, are growing like weeds, and are quite active. Just bought a 35 lb bag for $39 CAD. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Magwart

It all depends. An unbalanced, poorly formulated raw diet could be a lot WORSE than what you're currently feeding. 

Diamond is a mid-tier food, solidly in the middle of the pack (a pretty good price/value proposition, but not top of the line). If you're on a budget, it's a fine choice at a low price -- as long as you are careful to monitor recalls and save date codes on bags, as they've had some _very_ serious recalls. Diamond Naturals, Kirkland (Costco) and 4Health (Tractor Supply) are all sister foods with nearly identical ingredients, made in the same plant. We feed a lot of it in rescue _because _of the price-to-value metric. I think of it as the lowest tier of food that I'm comfortable feeding a healthy dog that has no problems digesting chicken-and-rice kibble. I've seen many dogs in rescue that were fed a lot worse foods in the past and had a very positive transformation on Diamond Naturals/Kirkland (coats thickened and shined, they got a nice body composition, and their digestion improved) -- it works well for a lot of dogs.

You _can _step up to better kibble though -- independent companies that own their own plant, with clean recall histories, transparent sourcing, and excellent quality control: Fromm, Champion (Acana/Orijen), Victor, etc. Most of my personal dogs do very, very well on Fromm's Four Star rotational diet, and the company's consumer responsiveness is fantastic (if you call them, a nice human in Wisconsin will help you with any questions, and if she doesn't know the answer, she'll get someone who does -- even if it means going to the company's top executives). 

Kibble is a compromise though -- it's prepared with very high eat. High heat can produce by-products that are undesirable, and destroy amino acids:
New Study finds Drying Time of Kibble Lessens Nutritional Value ? Truth about Pet Food
It also requires carb fillers in order to act as binders (if not a grain, some replacement for one like tapioca). It is convenient though! In a multi-dog household, it may be a necessary compromise. 

You do have to be very, very careful about how the company sources ingredients -- not just how slick their marketing is! A lot of meat used in kibble is rendered meal that is incredibly low quality, and most kibble companies use some very cheap ingredients from China. They will put "sourced in USA" because someone sitting in an office in the USA is doing the sourcing (purchasing), knowing that most consumers won't look deeper into where the ingredients are really from.

Beyond kibble, you can step up to "just add water" dehydrated foods like the Honest Kitchen, Dr. Harveys, or Sojos, produced with very little heat. THK's are made in a human food plant -- their employees reportedly taste it coming off the line because it's human food ingredients, in a human food plant. They're reasonably transparent about ingredient sourcing (as is Dr. Harvey's). I'm told the chicken version of THK tastes like a pot pie that's missing the salt. These companies also make base-mixes to which you add your own meat (cooked or raw) to create a balanced diet (no worrying about missing micronutrients--it's all done for you).

The next step up is a complete commercial raw diet -- air dried or frozen. Companies like Primal, OC Raw, Bravo, Darwins, and many others make very good, complete diets. It's quite expensive to feed a large dog this way, but it's possible if money is no object. 

You can also study up to learn how to prepare your own, but it requires careful planning (and ensuring micronutrients are well covered). 

You can also do some combination of these -- e.g., feed a base mix plus meat most of the time, rotate in Ziwipeak when you travel or want something different, buy some raw frozen now and then, etc.

I think you need to figure out what you can reasonably spend per month, and work backward from there. Some of us who feed exotic options have difficult, health-compromised dogs who _have _to get a non-kibble diet to thrive because their GI systems are so fragile. Others choose to do it for perceived health benefits.

Think of food as a spectrum. Most food falls somewhere in the middle of it, and your goal is to push the needle toward the good end, as your resources allow.


----------



## cloudpump

I switched from diamond (4health) to victor. Comparable price for High energy and diamond bags. I like it a lot better. My dogs do to.


----------



## voodoolamb

Pawsed said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see how you can feed this food for the price you stated. My adult dogs would need around 12 ounces each of this food per day, according to the package feeding instructions. Even buying an 8.8 pound bag would mean that there would be 70.4, 2-ounce scoops per bag, or less than 6 days worth of food for only one of my dogs. At that rate it would cost me well over $500 per month per dog. I must be missing something here.
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong thing? I checked on Chewy and found Ziwi Peak Air-Dried food and the price I'm using above is for the beef. The lamb actually seems a bit less, $99 with auto-ship as opposed to $111 for the beef. But still nothing like $170 per month.


Meh. Prices went up when they changed the bag (and the last time I calculated monthly cost) so it's closer to $200 per month for an adult GSD. Definitely NOT $500 though!

Your math is off. 

8.8lbs is 140.8 oz (8.8 X 16) 

GSDs male standard size from 66 - 88 lbs. According to the ration guide a 66lb dog needs 4.49 scoops a day (about 9 oz) an 88lb dog needs 5.56 scoops per day 5.56 scoops per day (about 11 oz) For ease of math we'll say the average GSD needs 5 scoops (10 oz) a day (Which is exactly what I feed my 75lb male when he eats ziwi).

140.8 divided by 10 and an 8.8lb bag will last a hair over 14 days. 

Another way to look at it is 1 oz of ziwi equals 3 oz of raw meat. You are getting 26lbs worth of 100% grass fed lamb for $3.80 per lb :surprise: score!

Ziwi actually saves me money when I feed it, as I prefer to feed my dog grass fed red meats as the diet staple, and living in a major metro area, I do not have access to awesome deals on meat.


----------



## Pawsed

Thanks for clearing that up. As you said, I messed up on the math. 

My dogs are larger than yours, and I would still need to feed them over 12 ounces per day. That still works out to a little over 11 days of food for one dog, or around $10 per day for the beef. 

I'm glad it works for you, but it's a bit pricey for me, especially with 3 dogs to feed.


----------



## clipke

I know this is an older thread, but I have a food suggestion. I feed my 9 month old puppy Victor Ultra Pro 42 Grain-Free Dry Dog Food. It's an extremely high protein food. My dog is 95lbs and very active, if your dog is on the larger side it isn't bad option.


----------



## SarahD

The best dog foods should contain:

No controversial chemical preservatives
No anonymous meat ingredients
No artificial coloring agents
No generic animal fats
Substantial amounts of meat-based protein
Fat-to-protein ratio 75% or lower
Modest carbohydrate content

According to my experience, Taste of the wild, Purina Pro Plan and Blue Buffalo are some of the best dry dog foods. They provide the best dog food which includes protein-rich, Deboned Chicken, fish meal avoiding by-products, corn, additives, rendered fats, and other harmful ingredients.


----------



## SarahD

clipke said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I have a food suggestion. I feed my 9 month old puppy Victor Ultra Pro 42 Grain-Free Dry Dog Food. It's an extremely high protein food. My dog is 95lbs and very active, if your dog is on the larger side it isn't bad option.


You just nailed it. I have been using the same Pro 42 Grain-Free Dry Dog. Healthy Choice 0


----------



## crittersitter

I finally found a premium food that ALL my GSDs do well on. It's expensive but high in calories so it evens out. Canine Caviar Alkaline Diet. https://www.chewy.com/canine-caviar-limited-ingredient-diet/dp/113393


----------



## selzer

There is no answer to this question. Because, what is best for one dog, or even one breed, may not be the best for another breed, another line, another individual dog. Right now I am feeding Earthborn Holistic. I feed all four types, the Medowland feast, Primitive, Great Plains, Ocean catch. Very happy with all of them, but I mix them all together. 28# bags x 4 is only 112 pounds, so my dogs go through that in a week or less. So I can open all four bags and mix it all, without anything getting stale.


----------



## Jax08

Magwart said:


> It all depends. An unbalanced, poorly formulated raw diet could be a lot WORSE than what you're currently feeding.
> 
> .



^^^^^ This. I feed homemade raw and just recently redid his diet based on the NRC requirements. It was severely lacking in nutrients like iodine and zinc.

We have 2 dogs on kibble. They do very well on Victor brand, regardless of formula. We buy the blue beef and rice bag. It's about $50 for 40#.


----------



## wolfebergk9

Do any of you know if earthborn holistic is better than taste of the wild?
And what are your opinions on orijen? Is it worth the price? (it's a lot more expensive than many brands I have seen)


----------



## selzer

Hands down, EH is better than TOTW.


----------



## IllinoisNative

My dogs are on Earthborn Holistic and are doing great on it. They love it, I can mix their different formulas with little to no issues, it's reasonably priced, and their stools are good.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Earthborn Holistic is a much better food than Taste of the Wild. Even if the ingredients were completely equivalent Earthborn would be a better food simply because it is made by a better and more reputable company.

Orijen is a great food and worth it if your dog does well on it. The thing about Orijen is that you will generally need to feed significantly less than you would with most other foods because it is nutritionally dense and high in protein, fat and calories. The cost is not as out of line as it may seem.


----------



## DaBai

camperbc said:


> Iams "Proactive Health for Puppy - Large Breed". Many vets are raving about this food, and it is priced reasonably too. Our new pup's litter has been on this for a couple weeks now, mixed with a little water to soften it up some. They love the stuff, are growing like weeds, and are quite active. Just bought a 35 lb bag for $39 CAD.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Sorry if this is off the topic. But I just went on your website, your pictures of your dog are so beautiful!!!


----------



## DaBai

My dog was on Orijen, but she had loose stool with it, so we tried Fromm, but I found the Fromm kibbles too small to be used for training, so then we switched to Acana which she is doing great on!


----------



## camperbc

DaBai said:


> Sorry if this is off the topic. But I just went on your website, your pictures of your dog are so beautiful!!!


Thanks, DaBai!!! It never ceases to amaze me just how fast they grow... it seems like just yesterday when we brought our tiny Sheba home at 8.5 weeks and now, less than 5 months later, she's all grown up!! 

I should add that Sheba was weaned off of Iams kibble shortly after we got her, and is now eating the much higher quality "Actrium Holistic"... this is becoming quite a popular choice here in Canada, but is mostly unheard of south of the border. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*Sheba at 2 months*_



_*Sheba at 6 months *_


----------



## kr16

camperbc said:


> Iams "Proactive Health for Puppy - Large Breed". Many vets are raving about this food, and it is priced reasonably too. Our new pup's litter has been on this for a couple weeks now, mixed with a little water to soften it up some. They love the stuff, are growing like weeds, and are quite active. Just bought a 35 lb bag for $39 CAD.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


This is a great video on how to choose a food







The ingredients plus who makes the food is important.


This is the ingredients of IAMS Smart Puppy Large Breed 


Chicken, Ground Whole Grain Corn, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Grits, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal (source of fish oil , Natural Flavor, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Egg Product , Dried Brewers Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Caramel Color, Salt, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Carrots, Tomatoes, Fructooligosaccharides , Spinach, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide), Green Peas, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride , DL-Methionine ,Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Apple Pomace, Dried Blueberry Pomace, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## newlie

I also still feed Earthborn. My other dogs loved the Great Plains Feast (bison), but Rocky would have nothing to do with it. However, I found that he does like the Meadowland Feast (lamb) and the Coastal Catch. He seemed kind of itchy on the Primitive Natural (poultry & fish) so I didn't buy anymore of that. One thing I like about Earthborne is they evidently have no history of recalls. 

I am still considering whether or not to give Victor a try.


----------



## Meshell2002

I feed Victor active dog and puppy grain free (red bag). Dog likes it. The price is acceptable for the quality. I am able to order through my local pet store and get a competitive price compared to online. We switched from SD large breed puppy and his stools are less and firm.


----------



## Brushbunny

I am feeding Nutro Large breed puppy Lamb and rice kibble mixed with wet canned of the same brand, or we make sweet potato, liver, beef, carrot stew and mash that up and mix it in. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 115pounds

I feed Orijen, because I feel it is the best dog food made today. I tried Fromm, but his stools would not firm up. I also tried Canidae grain Free but my dogs coat got real rough. I am not saying these are not good dog foods, just that some do not work for all dogs.


----------



## cloudpump

115pounds said:


> I feed Orijen, because I feel it is the best dog food made today. I tried Fromm, but his stools would not firm up. I also tried Canidae grain Free but my dogs coat got real rough. I am not saying these are not good dog foods, just that some do not work for all dogs.


Keep an eye on the lawsuit with Orijen.


----------



## Brushbunny

Does anyone use Kirkland Signature brand dog food?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds

I use Fromm. I got the recommendation here a few years ago and have been very happy with it. They own all their own manufacturing plants so they have control over it.


----------



## Magwart

Brushbunny said:


> Does anyone use Kirkland Signature brand dog food?


We use it in the rescue. It's nearly identical to Diamond Naturals (discussed elsewhere on the forum many times), and 4Health -- they're all sister foods. It's decent, middle of the pack food with a good price point if you're on a budget. There's far better food, and far worse food, but if money's tight, this is probably the best bang for your buck that you'll find. That's why we use it in rescue.


----------



## SammyS778

I use the hi engery and the puppy for both of my hounds. They eat half as much compared to puriana pro plan and its much cheaper. I have noticed my male gaining some weight onto it tho and the pup is still growing like a weed. Just read the reviews here https://petdt.com


----------



## CatMan900

I like Origen dog food personally. I mix it with Stella and chewy raw patties so my dog gets a little raw food as well


----------



## LRP

Brushbunny said:


> Does anyone use Kirkland Signature brand dog food?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


We just switched our puppies from Natural Balance Ultra Prem to Kirkland/Costco brand. I am happy with the switch. $30 for 40 lbs of food its a great price and they have hip/joint care added.
The dogs love it and there digestive system is still on point.


----------



## br0wn081

I think you should try using different food. wellness and orijen is one of my senior dogbedsview's favourite. and you should check which food type your baby loves the most.


----------



## Tiptx4

Ok we tried Merrick as this was ok as a puppy but contains peas and we wanted to get away from grain free. Then it was Origen which was ok but way too high in Protein, expensive and Chewy stopped selling it. Our 2 1/2 year started to stick his noise up at it not sure why? Well Victor was our new go too brand as this went over well until they changed their formula, now had peas as there were some other brands without the peas as he was not liking the different favor. So Purina Pro Savor was next as this only worked for a day as I was sure he would liked it....Not! Then it was Nutra Ultra as this was ok but you see we had to transition him over to each new brand and we could just tell on his face this wasn't what he wanted. 

Well our boy is spoiled as he holds out to get rewarded for his chicken jerky treats as he went 2 days without eating much as we would break up the treats and put it in with the other dry food as well as fresh chicken from a crock pot. He was becoming a very picky eater and I mean he would pick out the treats and chicken and only eat some of the dry food. Ok here is what I now went with it's called Canine Caviar Free spirit and twice today he never left a drop of food in his bowl. This is one food that doesn't require transition as I won't go into all the details for it's all on their website. I have been overly pleased that he likes this food as much as he does as I have never seen him do this well with any other brand out there. Now it's still early but with all the health benefits and nutrition this food has I can see why so many other owners out their are pleased to have made the switch.


----------



## crittersitter

I have used it in the past too with good results on a couple of dogs that needed a limited diet. It was always well received and smelled good.


----------



## br0wn081

Taste of the Wild is the brand on which I can rely. My Dogs are very satisfied with these brand.


----------



## br0wn081

Orijen is good. Ollie, my sweet pet loves wellness products more. Nom Nom


----------



## huntergreen

Things that I look for in a dog food, does the company manufacture their own product? or have another company mtg and bag for them. 

Diamond mtg many brands listed on the thread. 

History of recalls is something I check for.


----------



## mmags

Best dry dog food (kibble not dry raw like ziwi or others) in my opinion are ones that use over 80% meat ingredients, dont have multiple recalls or lawsuits against them, offer quality grain inclusive formulas, and have nice high protein and fat options with high calories as well as having a PHD nutritionist that was involved in formulating the diets. Those for me are: Dr. Tims, Muenster, Inukshuk. Its hard to beat those foods. I dont really like fad marketing diets like Orijen and Taste of the Wild or brands that have a sketchy past or too many manufacturing facilities like Blue Buffalo. I do think Pro Plan is good if you need something easy to find in store or on a budget. I was using Victor but wasn't really pleased with the changes recently.


----------



## kr16

This site does it right. bases the food on the food and the company that makes it. Most sites do not take into account the bad companies that manufacturer the food. 

https://www.reviews.com/dog-food/


----------



## Jenny720

It all depends on how they do I like Fromm never bad skin issues , loose stools on any of the recipes. I add fresh meets eggs or yogurt also. Victor was good to I have not tried the new formula. Tried Purina proplan and an Annamet with i was not impressed dogs were slightly itchy. Dogs loved all foods - When switching back to Fromm itching stopped on all. I know Farmina and dr. Tim’s have veterinary nutritionist on staff I have not yet tried those formulas.


----------



## car2ner

I still like Beaverdam, which I think is available on Chewy now. But it is the base I use and add extra things like good quality training treats, an egg each morning, etc.


----------



## Wert

I wanna for dog eat grain free Top 10 Best Grain Free Dog Food For Small Breeds 2020 - Dog-Advisors.Of the grain-free food choices, I am wondering which your dogs like the best. Could you give me a advice,pls?


----------



## wolfy dog

Don't get too hung up over "grass fed". It only means that the animal has eaten grass at some time in it's life. It could have been finished in a feed lot on grain. What you probably mean is "grass finished", meaning that the animal has actually lived on grass but not necesarily on pasture.


----------



## Leiwu

Can u advice good dry food? Taste of the wild, Blue Buffalo, Stella & Chewy's, Rachael Ray, Purina (find then here: www.bestadvisor.com/dog-food)


----------



## JLee

Taking my girl off Fromm large breed puppy when she’s finished with her current bag. She turns 9 months old old in 2 weeks so I need to decide. Fromm lg breed puppy has done her well but also considering Nature’s Logic, Earthborn(my wife’s choice for her STD Poodle) or an adult formula from Fromm. Nature’s Logic gets 5 stars on Dog food advisor but the protein content is way up there compared to her Fromm puppy or wife’s Earthborn. Researching.


----------



## lrodptl

Pawsed said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. As you said, I messed up on the math.
> 
> My dogs are larger than yours, and I would still need to feed them over 12 ounces per day. That still works out to a little over 11 days of food for one dog, or around $10 per day for the beef.
> 
> I'm glad it works for you, but it's a bit pricey for me, especially with 3 dogs to feed.


I agree,I have 2 100 pound GSDs who eat about 5 cups a day each.


----------



## wolfy dog

Grass fed doen't mean grass finished. Grass fed cattle might as well have been finished in a feed lot on grain. I learned this from a farmer. Grass fed only means that the cow had access to pasture or grass mowed and fed in a barn.


----------



## Pistol Pete

My dog has eaten Blue Buffalo, Blue Wilderness, since he was a puppy. 

His coat is very healthy looking and shiny. 

He seems to like it, he eats it right up.


----------



## kr16

Pistol Pete said:


> My dog has eaten Blue Buffalo, Blue Wilderness, since he was a puppy.
> 
> His coat is very healthy looking and shiny.
> 
> He seems to like it, he eats it right up.



Not a company I would trust or ever use again. Do your research on Blue Buffalo


----------



## JustinDavidson

In my opinion, the best is Royal Canin. Personally for my french bulldog. My dog is allergic to many foods, so apart from dry food and Ace antlers, I don't feed it anything else. Even the dry food I try to choose anti-allergenic so as not to provoke a relapse of the allergy because during the allergy my dog gets a rash on the skin and it becomes difficult to breathe. Therefore, the veterinarian advised her to feed only these two products.


----------



## WNGD

Pretty old thread but one thing remains constant; there are almost as many opinions on best dog food as there are brands.


----------



## David Winners

If I were to feed kibble, and I haven't in a long time, I would feed a variety of brands and use a variety of toppers.

The raw I feed is probably 70% venison, but I mix in all kinds of proteins from chicken to llama.

I think variety is important.


----------



## camperbc

I believe people should discuss with their own veterinarian what food they suggest for your dog. We have had several vets recommend "Actrium Holistic" kibble for Sheba; it is of very high quality, is quite popular here in Canada, and is manufactured by renowned Elmira Pet Products in Ontario; not sure if it is sold in the USA though. We get it delivered in bulk right to our remote little island off the north coast of Newfoundland, at a very reasonable cost. I just bought another 400 lbs for a modest ($10) delivery fee. 

• No corn, wheat, by-products, colors, fillers or artificial preservatives
• Chicken, salmon and whole dried egg provide quality sources of amino acids resulting in strong muscles and bones
• Added probiotics benefit digestive health
• Flaxseed and salmon oil are rich in Omega 3 Fatty Acids to enhance immunity and support healthy skin and coat
• Made with the highest quality vegetables, fruits and herbs including broccoli, apples and paprika
• Wholesome highly digestible carbohydrates such as brown rice, rye, oats, potato and millet provide energy & vitality
• 100% complete and balanced nutrition, no supplements needed
• Proudly made in Canada

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## wolfy dog

Vets often advice the foods they sell....


----------



## camperbc

wolfy dog said:


> Vets often advice the foods they sell....


I have never seen a vet sell this brand. I have read that only one national retail chain has the rights to sell it.


----------



## BeanieM

I have a different approach regarding dog food, in the sense that the only criteria I have for dog food are whether it is commercial or homemade. Although I acknowledge the importance of keeping other things in mind when choosing the food for your dog, I believe that, ultimately, it will always go down to this. After I read this great article from https://www.m-dog.org/how-to-make-dog-food/ which contains a lot of valuable information and several recipes, I understood that dogs can eat a varied diet of both meat and plants, and therefore, they won’t be able to thrive on just meat alone.


----------



## WNGD

Being


camperbc said:


> I believe people should discuss with their own veterinarian what food they suggest for your dog. We have had several vets recommend "Actrium Holistic" kibble for Sheba; it is of very high quality, is quite popular here in Canada, and is manufactured by renowned Elmira Pet Products in Ontario; not sure if it is sold in the USA though. We get it delivered in bulk right to our remote little island off the north coast of Newfoundland, at a very reasonable cost. I just bought another 400 lbs for a modest ($10) delivery fee.
> 
> • No corn, wheat, by-products, colors, fillers or artificial preservatives
> • Chicken, salmon and whole dried egg provide quality sources of amino acids resulting in strong muscles and bones
> • Added probiotics benefit digestive health
> • Flaxseed and salmon oil are rich in Omega 3 Fatty Acids to enhance immunity and support healthy skin and coat
> • Made with the highest quality vegetables, fruits and herbs including broccoli, apples and paprika
> • Wholesome highly digestible carbohydrates such as brown rice, rye, oats, potato and millet provide energy & vitality
> • 100% complete and balanced nutrition, no supplements needed
> • Proudly made in Canada
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


Sold at Walmart (only in Canada but same plant that makes Royal Canin) makes me immediately suspicious but the ratings on several websites are good other than this comment:

"Next we have *dicalcium phosphate (DCP)*. I see this as a suspect ingredient used as a texturizer which can be toxic depending on where it’s sourced. It’s found in approximately 25% of dog foods, but not usually this high in the ingredient list. That’s a concern for me, and effects the rating of this food."

*Ingredients:*
Chicken, chicken meal, pearled barley, oats, herring meal, dicalcium phosphate, olive oil, tomato pomace, ground whole flaxseed, dried alfalfa, apples, bananas, blueberries, broccoli, cranberries, dried kelp, pears, spinach, sweet potatoes, capsicum, cinnamon, chamomile, paprika, turmeric, calcium carbonate, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, copper sulphate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, sodium selenite, calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, vitamin A acetate, riboflavin, calcium iodate, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin D3 supplement, rosemary extract.


----------



## Sabis mom

WNGD said:


> Being
> 
> Sold at Walmart (only in Canada but same plant that makes Royal Canin) makes me immediately suspicious but the ratings on several websites are good other than this comment:
> 
> "Next we have *dicalcium phosphate (DCP)*. I see this as a suspect ingredient used as a texturizer which can be toxic depending on where it’s sourced. It’s found in approximately 25% of dog foods, but not usually this high in the ingredient list. That’s a concern for me, and effects the rating of this food."
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> Chicken, chicken meal, pearled barley, oats, herring meal, dicalcium phosphate, olive oil, tomato pomace, ground whole flaxseed, dried alfalfa, apples, bananas, blueberries, broccoli, cranberries, dried kelp, pears, spinach, sweet potatoes, capsicum, cinnamon, chamomile, paprika, turmeric, calcium carbonate, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, copper sulphate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, sodium selenite, calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, vitamin A acetate, riboflavin, calcium iodate, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin D3 supplement, rosemary extract.


It's also in a ton of things humans eat. 
It's a good budget friendly dogfood, decent quality and dogs seem to like it and do well on it. 
Walmart got into the dogfood business several years ago and farms out all of their production, obviously. For whatever reason they have branded the Canadian and American foods differently. Iams facilities were initially making some of their foods, but they have been clear that they own and control the formulas. 
I wouldn't hesitate to feed it if need be.


----------



## camperbc

WNGD said:


> Being Sold at Walmart (only in Canada but same plant that makes Royal Canin) makes me immediately suspicious but the ratings on several websites are good other than this comment:
> "Next we have *dicalcium phosphate (DCP)*. I see this as a suspect ingredient used as a texturizer which can be toxic depending on where it’s sourced. It’s found in approximately 25% of dog foods, but not usually this high in the ingredient list. That’s a concern for me, and effects the rating of this food."


I can only assume that you are joking... well, either that, or you're just picking for a fight. But either way, I will move along, because it's obvious that no matter what anyone posts on this forum, you will automatically reply with something negative... even when it's about a high quality food which a great many highly-respected Canadian vets recommend over all the other brands out there. Oh well, I tried. I guess you'll just have to pick on someone else now.


----------



## patischof

It all depends on the breed of the dog. Some dog species are better to eat ordinary raw food, but some dogs, like york in most cases, give food. Since I have a Labrador, I didn't want to feed him dry dog food, and in general, food for dogs that are sold in stores. Usually, I cook meat or other products for him, but if I don't have time to cook meat for my pet, I order food from a particular person made only for my dog. Also, after reading a helpful article on this site Ruff Hero, I learned that I need to buy vitamins for a dog that will improve the quality of life of my pet. Although everything is fine with him so far, he runs around the house like crazy, hahaha.


----------

